
To prevent the next pandemic, we might need to cut down fewer trees - elorant
https://www.sciencenews.org/article/coronavirus-covid-19-pandemic-prevention-deforestation-trees
======
shivghosh8
We may have to stop cutting down trees is completely understandable(because of
the global warming & pollution and all of that) but how does that help in
preventing pandemic?

~~~
elorant
Read the fucking article.

